# 1995 Altima Stalling



## droggins (Oct 31, 2008)

My car stalls after being warmed up and will not start. As the car cools down it tries to fire up but fails. When the car is cool it will start. I hooked it up to a diagnostic unit and it gave me the following codes:

P0340
Camshaft Position
Sensor A Circuit
(Bank 1 or single sensor)

P0325
Knock Sensor 1
Circuit (Bank 1)

P0500
Vehicle Speed Sensor
A

I erased the codes, started the engine and only the P0325 knock sensor was shown.

Would a failed knock show similar symptoms that I'm having? Do my symptoms indicate a failure of one of the other two sensors? Thanks in advance for all of your help.


----------



## jserrano (Oct 27, 2004)

This sounds like the distributor is going bad, period.


----------

